# Newcastle To Bergen By Ferry



## WALKIE32 (May 1, 2005)

Can anybody give me any prices and details of crossing etc as wife and I would love to go next year.
Just got back from Fjord 7 day cruise with P&O brilliant


----------



## 104702 (May 24, 2007)

Hi,

We are getting the ferry to Bergen on Tuesday night from Newcastle. It's our maiden voyage in our new motorhome (can't wait!). We booked it about 3 weeks ago and it's costing us £290 for an under 6 meter motorhome. The crossing takes 26 hours.

Hope this helps.


----------



## WALKIE32 (May 1, 2005)

*newcastle bergen*

Have a great time and please give me a call on here when you get back with all the details and how you got on. My e-mail is [email protected]

Take as much food as you can because it is very expensive there. 
Wife bought a t shirt at Griegs house and it cost £14.75
I bought a baseball cap £9
We met a couple eating on a park bench and they had loads of Tesco food as they said they had been before.
Have Good Trip


----------



## 105671 (Jul 7, 2007)

We went several years ago thankfully we took all our food for the entire trip, went all the way up to North cape. Then it was about £15 to stay there, Biggest cost will be all the tolls for Bridges, tunnels and ferries. If you go into Finland we found even more expensive Had a great time time though as we crossed to Bergen went all the way up to North Cape then came back via Finland. Sweden, Denmark.Germany and Holland Had a wonderful time as I'm sure you will.


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

Click on my blog button below for more info we were there in 2006. Ok th efood and beer was a bit more expensive but we managed for 5 weeks without trying to take it all with us.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

bari said:


> ....we crossed to Bergen went all the way up to North Cape then came back via Finland. Sweden, Denmark.Germany and Holland Had a wonderful time as I'm sure you will.


Do you have a blog of the trip? It sounds fab. Maybe you could let us have some trip details?

Dougie.


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Hymer-Ryan said:


> it's costing us £290 for an under 6 meter motorhome


Return?

Dougie.


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

*Re: newcastle bergen*



WALKIE32 said:


> Have a great time and please give me a call on here when you get back with all the details and how you got on. My e-mail is [email protected]
> 
> Take as much food as you can because it is very expensive there.
> Wife bought a t shirt at Griegs house and it cost £14.75
> ...


It's worth bearing in mind that only up to 10 kg of meat, meat products, cheese and foodstuffs can be imported into Norway from EU countries.

Also you may only take in medicines for their own personal use with a covering letter from their doctor stating there need.

Remember Norway is not a member of the EU.

We have entered Norway many times in the last 24 years and have never been stopped on entering the country.

Don


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

asprn said:


> bari said:
> 
> 
> > ....we crossed to Bergen went all the way up to North Cape then came back via Finland. Sweden, Denmark.Germany and Holland Had a wonderful time as I'm sure you will.
> ...


Dougie,

Here's a couple of write ups on Norwegian Trips HERE
and HERE

Don


----------



## 104702 (May 24, 2007)

asprn said:


> Hymer-Ryan said:
> 
> 
> > it's costing us £290 for an under 6 meter motorhome
> ...


Just one way. We are heading all the way to Italy and probably coming back through France sometime before winter.


----------



## christopherobin (Mar 26, 2007)

Hi

We drove up to NordKapp via Dover as we took the dog with us and it was the shortest time on the water for the dog being left in motorhome.
Storbelt bridge about £40 ew and the new bridge from Denmark to Sweden about £48 ew. It used to be a ferry to get up to NordKapp but now it's a new tunnel, cant' remember how much it was but very expensive and the toll booth is after you've go through it. When my good lady said is that return price the lady in the booth said no it's that price each way.
That's the only time we felt we have been ripped off for many years.
The whole trip was well worth it and would go again, but one trip over to NordKapp is plenty! We found Denmark, Sweden and Finland about the same price as the UK, but Norway is very expensive. That's why lots of Norwegians go over the boarder to Sweden to do the weeks shopping.
Best two tips:
1. take plenty of unbaked baguettes (Vac Pac) Bread is expensive!
2. Frozen food, take out of packets and put in your freezer compartment, but remember to save the instructions. You will find that you will get about four times the amount in the compartment.

If you PM me I will put a copy of DVD we took while on out trip in the post to you.

You will enjoy every moment of your time in Scandinavia.

Chris


----------

